# This is just not right - dumped dog at my house



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been sick for a few days, still feel bad and woke up to a stupid dog barking outside. I've tossed and turned for a while, have yelled (ok, squeaked) shut up several times in the general direction fo the window and have just generally fumed because some idiot wont quiet their dog.

Tuesday is trash day so I got my stuff to the curb and heard growling and barking when I walked back up to the house. I figured it was in my yard so I went to the side of the house and I saw a glint of something in one of my dog pens outside (I have two chainlink pens for Animal Control fosters or for when I run out of room there and have very limited options).

My lightbulb is burned out back there so I couldn't see it well but there is definantly a dog in the pen and I'm sure it didnt close itself in on its own.

I really, really dont feel like dealing with this right now. Anyone want a medium to large dark barkey dog? I'll give you my address and you can come pick it up. I'm not even going to try to mess with it until daylight but now I'm really irked.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

No that's NOT right and I think that if it were me, I would post a sign saying that since there may not be someone to attend to an animal, please do not drop them off without discussing it with you (property owner) first!

To deal with the dog...... I'd feed it and then see if he shuts up.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the animal control truck in front of the house. I wonder if someone saw it and figured...

I havent done more than give her water and some food, yet. She's very timid, looks to be older and hasn't been taken care of properly at all, by all appearances.

She's aparrantly been bred several times and looks suspiciously heavy right now but I havent gone in to mess with her at all.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Apr 8, 2008)

Aw, she is purty. People can be such idiots sometimes. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I don't know what to do with her. The pound is full and I'm not getting rescue help for those dogs like I had hoped. I've called the local police and the humane society but noone seems to be missing her yet. Considering she was left in a pen out here I doubt she'll be "missed".

This dog is pretty shy but wags her tail. I was looking at her again and I wonder about her eyes. They goop up a lot at times, reminding me of entropia - which if thats the case, she'd need surgery to fix it. Because she's so skittish and I cough so much I don't want to get into her face right now to really look.

I'm going to start emailing rescues about her I guess, just in case I can find one who has room and finances for a "project" dog.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor puppy girl...that's so sad...

I hope you're able to figure out how to help her soon...and I hope someone comes out and says they can take her, and give her a loving, forever home. Poor sweetie...

And you're right, from the pictures, her tummy looks suspiciously large-ish...I wouldn't be surprised if the sweetie was pregnant. Poor dear...

Also, she looks like a Shar Pei...I wonder why someone would just abandon her? She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

shes definately shar pei.. they have alot of eye and skin problems.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not suprised someone would do this - I am glad it was with someone like you who cares. What a beautiful dog - obviously not well taken care of but I just love the breed and the face. I sure hope a rescue will take her in - I would think she is adoptable to someone.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

As long as I've worked with dogs I've never seena Shar Pei in person. The breed entered the back of my mind but it didn't connect, really. You just don't see them here.

She doesnt seem to mind my small dogs when I let them go outside but I'm assuming she isn't too cat friendly with the way she tried to rip through the chainlink when my cat Sam walked by the pen she's in. I can honestly say, for the first time in the 7 years I've had that cat - he looked utterly terrified of a dog.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> As long as I've worked with dogs I've never seena Shar Pei in person. The breed entered the back of my mind but it didn't connect, really. You just don't see them here.


Yep, she looks shar pei to me also! those curly sort of flipped in ears and her muzzle. She's VERY cute. Chocolate in color is rare compared to the lighter ones I think. I can't believe people. :X


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 8, 2008)

Adorable Shar Pei! I'd DEF take her! I LOVE shar peis. So, when's her flight to Washington? 

Emily


----------



## Leaf (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, the vet confirmed it. She is a Shar Pei, is pregnant (with about 4 weeks to go) and will need surgery on her eye.

Now I've just got to figure out how to go about getting things taken care of.

I still havent gotten any positive responses from any rescues.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Awww, I hope you find a good solution Leaf. Is she as sweet as she looks?


----------



## Leaf (Apr 10, 2008)

She likes me and follows me everywhere. I dont even have to leash her in the yard or fields. She learned going up/down stairs pretty fast even though she was clueless at first. HATED the car ride today, and I think she'd love nothing more than to eat the one cat of mine she's seen so far. She seems fine with my small dogs.

My first option with her would be to have a rescue take her.

She's pregnant, not cat safe and needs surgery - not a good candidate for adoption through the pound. At all.

I'd consider keeping her if she was cat friendly, or could become...

If I'd end up keeping her I'll have her eye surgery done when she is spayed.

She's a little less than 4 weeks from having pups (by the vets estimate) - Spay now, spay later?

Even if I get her spayed now there is no guarantee she's go into rescue or get adopted through the pound. She's been bred several times, her body shows heavy wear.

I have room and time for a litter and they'd have a better chance at rescue placement than she would.. but thats inviting in more animals in an already overpopulated world.

I don't know what to do right now. I'm going to probe around with people I know to see if there would be any puppy takers. I can have pediatric altering done on puppies before they are rehomed but then I have to think of the overall cost of everthing I'll end up putting out. It would take a few days to get her in for a spay anyway so asking around surely wont hurt.


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 10, 2008)

if you let her have the puppies maybe you can charge a small adoption fee to help with the spay\neut. of the puppies... what ever you decide I hope everything works out for her and yourself...


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't understand "spay now, spay later?" Do you have a choice this late in the pregnancy?

I think it would be great if you are able to keep her and give her aforever home that she deserves


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 10, 2008)

I think you should base the spay time on how healthy you think she is. If you think she can care for the puppies without harm to herself spay her later, if you think taking care of the puppies will put her or the pups in health danger than spay now.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2008)

She is so lovely and I am betting her puppies will be too. I really love her because my mom's blind dog's name is "Mildred"...and she reminds me a lot of her. Mildred is a Shar Pei/Pit mix.


Your lucky I am in AZ .


----------



## Leaf (Apr 15, 2008)

It's not really too late to spay her now. Many vets in the area will do it with no problem, just an additional expense. It's the same as spaying one in heat costwise.



Healthwise, she is probably good to care for a litter and if not I've hand raised dogs as young as 3 days old

Not knowing her history other than seeing it's obvious she's had other litters I don't know how she would fare through a pregnancy or delivery - has she had complications in the past? Did she produce enough milk? Did the last litter damage her? Does she have a problem that would require a c-section and that's why she was dumped?

She's fine with my small dogs. Cats are a different story and I do have a blind cat so that does raise some concern.

On a personal level, letting her have puppies is a great concern. Many, many animals are euthanized each day in the local pound just because there aren't adoptive homes for them and because of lack of space at the facility. I regularly foster animals from AC and having her isn't a problem but her and a litter would greatly reduce my availability to bring animals home to foster that are in very dire need.

I've only had one person who says they'd possibly be interested in a puppy but with at least 3 months to go they could easily change their mind.

I'm still working on finding a rescue or rescue backing at this point.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 18, 2008)

I've decided to let her have the puppies. If I have friends nd family that are takers, great. Otherwise I'll charge an adoption fee. Hopefully enough to pay for her spay or possibly partially to help get her eyes fixed. I'll have both surgeries done at the same time.

Despite her cat agression I plan at this point to keep her.


----------



## angoragrl (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh leaf!!! I missed this one until now. You know my parents dog is a Sharpei rott mix right? I am so happy to hear that she will have her puppies and I might just know of a home for one.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 18, 2008)

*angoragrl wrote: *


> Oh leaf!!! I missed this one until now. You know my parents dog is a Sharpei rott mix right? I am so happy to hear that she will have her puppies and I might just know of a home for one.



Aren't they neat dogs? She's the first Shar Pei I've seen. Her bark is so funny, deep and gravelly. I wonder if they all sound like hers in a way. She doesn't bark often but when she does it isn't ear splitting like some dogs.

Her hair is funny, kind of scratchy but now that she's had 3! baths I don't break out when I touch her like I did at first.

If your parents would want one they could have their pick. One of the guys I work with still says he wants a puppy - he's set on a female, so we'll see.

I'm kind of excited about having puppy breath here but in a way I can't wait until everything is "over" and I have this girl for myself, LOL!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 20, 2008)

No puppies yet, but she's filling with milk and starting to waddle some. I can definantly tell she's gotten bigger in the last few days.

I've just about given up on rescue help.

Hopefully my friend will take one, and then if angoragrl's parents decide to.. and I e-mailed a girl from Craigs List who was looking for a puppy to adopt in a few months who emailed me back saying she may want to adopt a female. I have invited her here to see the thread about the dog.

Hopefully this won't be as overwhelming as I first thought it may be. Just knowing possible homes could line up really helps.

Craigs List is so frustrating, I had several pound dogs advertized on there (and cats too) and all postings were flagged off in just a few hours time.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I can't wait to see puppy pic's. I hope you can find homes for all of them quickly.

So why do you think your posts on craigslist were flagged?


----------



## Leaf (Apr 21, 2008)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> So why do you think your posts on craigslist were flagged?






:dunno



Date: 2008-04-19 01:43:12
PostID: 647986863
Title: (pets) Lady Kimmie - Little Kittie **Limited Time/Space









Lady Kimmie is around 6 month female. She loves to be loved on. She is up to date on her vaccinations and ready for her new home.



XX Animal Control


636 XXX XXXX


$20 adoption fee


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2008)

You are wonderful for taking this sweet girl on :hug:. I have had friends with shar pei and they are lovely dogs. Any signs of pups yet?

Jan


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 21, 2008)

I think they should have to tell you why an ad is removed from the list. Doesn't seem fair that it can just be removed like that with no good reason.

That kitten is so cute! She looks like she hasa dirty nose. Does her tail have markings on it?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2008)

How's the Mama to be doing? Any patter of tiny paws yet 

Jan


----------



## JessicaH (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello. this is the Jessica from craiglist and I finally got my computer to let me into this site. The mother is beautiful, I'm really excited about getting one of the puppies. Hopefully she'll have enough girls to go around!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 28, 2008)

What a lovely dog! Sorry your feeling lowly but thank goodness the dog was left with you.. Any help that I can provide from California - please let me know (send food, cages, small donation). Not right this dog was dumped on you, but it "takes a village" so again, please let me know if I can be of assistance..


----------



## Leaf (Apr 28, 2008)

*JessicaH wrote: *


> Hello. this is the Jessica from craiglist and I finally got my computer to let me into this site. The mother is beautiful, I'm really excited about getting one of the puppies. Hopefully she'll have enough girls to go around!



Hey! It's great to "meet" you here!

This past weekend has been so hectic since my niece was born so I haven't done any updates.

It's 4:30am now and still no puppies but this is the time they should be coming. I actually woke up wondering if they were here yet. A friend brought me a kiddie pool for the litter and I have a ton of old sheets and blankets/towels to use. 

The Mom is a beautiful chocolate color and she is actually looking quite a bit nicer than when I got her. Her eyes still have bad days, but her coat is changing (the vet said from having regular feeding and more proper nutrition) and she isn't so shy in some aspects.

My ceiling fan is a constant concern for her but she does stairs wonderfully and she has excellent recall. I think her (alomost) daily runs helps her feel good. 

I am so excited for the puppies to arrive!


----------



## Leaf (Apr 28, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> What a lovely dog! Sorry your feeling lowly but thank goodness the dog was left with you.. Any help that I can provide from California - please let me know (send food, cages, small donation). Not right this dog was dumped on you, but it "takes a village" so again, please let me know if I can be of assistance..



You are so, so sweet for offering! I'm so anxious at this point and hope everything goes well. 

She's lucky in a sense that she landed here. We've been so full at the pound it's sad. I did the mobile adoption a little while ago and only one kitten and one puppy was adopted, and that was a disappointment. I drove an hour each way to set up the event and the day ended up being almost 12 hours long (if you dont count my being up at almost 2:00am vaccinating and bathing the animals, and geting the adoption packets together and the truck loaded...)

I just love all of the support she and I are getting here. Being a mod myself, I don't know appropriate it would be to ask for any donations towards the little expected family, but if anyone would want to donate my paypal address is [email protected] - I won't solicit for donations but if you feel that you want to help out it would be appreciated.

If she doesn't have the puppies byWednesday she'll be going back to the vet for a wellness check. Once they are born I'll be working on vet visits for them again, and then once she is ready a spay and eye corrective surgery will be scheduled and done. I still plan on those being done at the same time so the "trauma" of having surgery only comes once for her.

It's a shame I was so sick when she was dumped off, we missed bonding time together but she is so sweet and eager to please that I don't think much damage was done.

While I was at the hospital this weekend with my brother and SIL a friend cared for my animals and she was impressed that the girl was so receptive towards her (a stranger) so I just can't wait until everything is done and over with and I can work on taking her places and introducing her to life as a wanted companion.


----------



## JessicaH (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on your niece, do you think you could e-mail me the town you live in, just so I know that you're not to far before I start getting too excited? thanks.


----------



## Aina (May 2, 2008)

Bump. Update please. With pics if possible.


----------



## Leaf (May 2, 2008)

Today is the day!



As of right now there is a black female puppy, a tannish colored male puppy and the third baby is still damp so her color is hard to tell but she appears to be either grey or tan.

Number four is a black female.

the last of five is a black female as well.


----------



## Leaf (May 2, 2008)




----------



## LuvaBun (May 2, 2008)

:yahoo:YAY! Little wrinkly babies! Congrats! 

How is everyone doing ?

Jan


----------



## Aina (May 2, 2008)

*CUTE!!! *


----------



## Leaf (May 3, 2008)

The Mom and all 5 puppies are doing well this morning.

I think one black may actually be a chocolate, but I'm not quite sure. They remind me ofraisins.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww, adorable puppies!! I can't wait to watch them grow up! So, you got four boys and a girl? Convenient, considering everyone seems to want a girl puppy! Also, I'm sorry to hear your adoption event didn't go so well


----------



## MsBinky (May 5, 2008)

Awwwwwwww baby wrinklies! They are so cute! I was watching a documentary a while ago on sharpeis. Pretty crazy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 5, 2008)

They're soooo cute! I wish I could get one of them! I would definitley take the chocolate!  They're so adorable!  :hearts

Emily


----------



## wordstoasong (May 6, 2008)

aww they are so cute. =]


----------



## juliew19673 (May 6, 2008)

How adorable!


----------



## Leaf (May 11, 2008)

All five are still doing well. These pictures were taken on Saturday (5/10)

Little Girl Lilly:






Baby Boy Oscar:






Little Girl Junebug:






Little Girl Levi:






Sairy Girl:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 11, 2008)

They just get cuter by the day! I'd love to have one - if I could.. So cute and keep updating.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 11, 2008)

Oh Leaf! they are precious! They also look purebred but that's something you'll see more as they get older!

They were born on my son's birthday!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (May 11, 2008)

I love shar peis! They are the cutest wrinkley dogs. I think I already have a favorite of your puppies based on looks, Levi. She's soooo adorable!  Well, they all are, but she stands out to me.


----------



## undergunfire (May 11, 2008)

I sooo want Oscar. I love Shar Pei's and their little attitude's. My mom has a Pit Bull/Pei mix who is blind and a totally sweetie. We adopted her from a kill shelter years ago....she is probably pushing 11 years now.


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 12, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> The Mom and all 5 puppies are doing well this morning.
> 
> I think one black may actually be a chocolate, but I'm not quite sure. They remind me ofraisins.


Leaf,

I'm so happy to hear that you decided to keep this beautiful girl and allow her to have her puppies. What joy they will bring to you! I am sending a donation to your paypal account tonight and just wanted to let you know that even though I'm in Michigan, I'd like to help in any way that I can.

I own two Shar Peis myself and can't say enough good things about them. This momma actually looks to me like she is mixed with something else, maybe labrador. Who knows, but the puppies are beautiful!

Please let me know how it goes with adopting them out. I've never been to Missouri, but I might be able to talk my hubby into another one. Our oldest boy is 11 and he is feeling his age these days. My husband is so attached to him that when he passes it will be a very, very sad day in our household.

Good luck with them and have fun! Enjoy their craziness!!! 

Best wishes,

LilBitsMom (Laura)


----------

